# Alloy Wheel Sealant - I'm so sad



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Ok it's official I need to do more gardening or DIY because I'm sad :lol:

Cleaned my wheels today and then applied 4 different types of wheels sealant to see which performs the best.

I will report back in due course.

1. Autoglym Alloy Wheel Sealant
2. Poorboys Wheel Sealant
3. Mer Wheel Wax
4. Turtlewax Nanotech Wheel Wax


----------



## TTMBTT (Jul 22, 2010)

On your previous advise i am using "Autoglym", i gather you have applied all four products to individual wheels. Should be 
interesting if not gardening it is.  
Mark


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Still a massive Autoglym A.W.S. fan mate but I had these other ones unopened sitting there looking at me threatening to fall off the shelf onto the car if I didn't try them :wink:


----------



## AjsTT (Jun 10, 2011)

Please report back  I need a sealant for mine


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Your wheels look so nice, what size and were did you get them from?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Seen some good reports about the turtlewax will be interested in the results


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

AjsTT said:


> Please report back  I need a sealant for mine


I would go and buy Autoglym Alloy Wheel Sealant tomorrow mate it has worked very well for me and lasts well. 

I'm just trying the others out just to see.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

stevebeechTA said:


> Your wheels look so nice, what size and were did you get them from?


19" staggered LM Reps from a company in Northern Ireland let me know if you want details and I will dig them out for you.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Seen some good reports about the turtlewax will be interested in the results


Funnily enough the picture I've taken is the Turtle wax one Andy so I will let you know


----------



## Phil-TT (Feb 11, 2011)

I have a question for you James et al. A predicament if you will. I have recently had my wheels polished, the whole face is polished, thus leaving it quite succeptable to dirt etc and with it being polished metal with no laquer to protect it I figure I need a product to do so. My question then is, can anyone recommend what I can use to help me in my bid to keep my wheels in their beautiful polished state.

Gracias.


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

couple coats of wax will help immensely. I did that on my polished lips with good results.


----------



## Phil-TT (Feb 11, 2011)

I was looking at Chemical Guys JetSeal 109 and someone else mentioned Dodo Juice or something? Brasso and Autosol have also been recommended to keep the shine up. The big thing is I need to make sure none of the products have any ingredients that will eat at the metal!!


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

Your wheels are so spotless they seem to have a heavenly aura around them.

Your pictures always make me feel guilty. When I see you in Oct muntpig I hope to see at least a fly squashed on your windscreen otherwise I will be very upset.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

MUFC.TT said:


> I have a question for you James et al. A predicament if you will. I have recently had my wheels polished, the whole face is polished, thus leaving it quite succeptable to dirt etc and with it being polished metal with no laquer to protect it I figure I need a product to do so. My question then is, can anyone recommend what I can use to help me in my bid to keep my wheels in their beautiful polished state.
> 
> Gracias.


Personally unless you are going to be anal and clean them and protect them every week I would get them lacquered as soon as possible to protect the bare metal because otherwise your going to be getting them done again come January or as soon as your local council salt/grit the roads mate


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Be good to here ur findings


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

No little miss curious it's plain "sad" you and I know it :wink:


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

:lol: You know me all to well 

I use the poor boys wheel sealant, its okkkkkkkkk but dont laugh now ............... but i prefer to use Mr Sheen haha!!! Its great at repelling dust :lol:

8)


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

In my experience there is nothing that will keep the brake dust off your wheels except not driving

But Chemical Guys Wheel Guard makes cleaning very easy

Fat fives also help. 1 minute tops per wheel


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

badyaker said:


> In my experience there is nothing that will keep the brake dust off your wheels except not driving
> 
> But Chemical Guys Wheel Guard makes cleaning very easy
> 
> Fat fives also help. 1 minute tops per wheel


Autoglym has worked very well for me badyaker very well


----------



## Phil-TT (Feb 11, 2011)

I asked about getting them laquered James, I didn't mind it taking away from the shine of the finish, but the guy doing them said he can't laquer the polished surface as it won't stick to it. Going to do my best with polishing and sealing and see how long it lasts. He has offered me 3 free re polishes or a free respray of the wheels if I change my mind (or can't look after them properly!)


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

MUFC.TT said:


> I asked about getting them laquered James, I didn't mind it taking away from the shine of the finish, but the guy doing them said he can't laquer the polished surface as it won't stick to it. Going to do my best with polishing and sealing and see how long it lasts. He has offered me 3 free re polishes or a free respray of the wheels if I change my mind (or can't look after them properly!)


Best go buy your polishing cloths then buddy and no lazy student lay ins.... :lol: :wink:


----------



## Kanikuman (May 13, 2010)

I find Autoglym AWS is quite good, and has a strangely alluring smell! The Poorboys wheel sealant is also good and easy to see where you have applied it (as it's pink), but is a pain to remove if you leave it for too long. It leaves a lovely shine but I don't find it prevents brake dust build up. What it does do is make it incredibly easy to wipe brake dust off with a cloth. I was reading the latest issue of Autocar and at the back there was an advert for rim wax, so I might look into that.


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

I use the autoglym wheel sealant too and happy enough with it.


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Noticed the advert for Rim Wax in Auto Express as well. Anyone tried it .


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

If you are wanting to try a good wheel sealent, look at Wolf Chemicals Rim Shield, I have been testing it for a while now and have never used anything soo good, not used anything else except for a PW to clean the alloys on my car and i have travelled quite a few thousand miles (and being a quick car lots of accelerating and hard braking) and its amazing, have put on my second coat to protect throughout the winter


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

MUFC.TT said:


> I have a question for you James et al. A predicament if you will. I have recently had my wheels polished, the whole face is polished, thus leaving it quite succeptable to dirt etc and with it being polished metal with no laquer to protect it I figure I need a product to do so. My question then is, can anyone recommend what I can use to help me in my bid to keep my wheels in their beautiful polished state.
> 
> Gracias.


Hate to say it but if you use it regularly, especially in the winter they will not last. I had mine done over a year ago and initially used Autosol. I then used Britemax Final Shine which leaves a coating on to protect but it still didn't stop the grit attacking the polished finish.

Gave up in the end and had the rims taken apart and the outers painted silver. I know it's not what you want to hear but it's a pain in the arse keeping them looking their best...


----------



## Phil-TT (Feb 11, 2011)

Hammer. Nail. On head. Mr Hooky. My wheels are already doing my head in to be honest. The guy who did them for me is a decent bloke though and has said he will do a full respray of my choice on them for free or a repolish.


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

MUFC.TT said:


> Hammer. Nail. On head. Mr Hooky. My wheels are already doing my head in to be honest. The guy who did them for me is a decent bloke though and has said he will do a full respray of my choice on them for free or a repolish.


Well if you've got the option of a full respray do it asap! Used to do my head too spending ages delicately polishing outer rim trying to not get polish on either tyre or painted inner wheel. All to then have to be done again a few weeks later. Now I have them painted with a layer of FK1000P on them and they couldn't be easier to maintain.


----------



## ROADSTA (Oct 31, 2004)

My little input as I do mirror polishing, through research on the net, i found and tried a method that works quite well as long as you do it at least once every two months. 
The product's I use is maguires metal polish and Poorboys wheel sealant (yes the nice smelly pink one).
STEPS
1.wash and dry wheels.
2.apply metal polish and leave for a few minutes.
3.clean off metal polish.
4. apply a layer of poorboys and leave for 20 mins.
5. clean off poorboys.
6.apply another layer of poorboys and leave for 24 hours. (drive the car if you must, I have done)
7. clean off poorboys
8. Redoe step 4 and 5.
RESULT. 
A surface so smooth that no much can stick to it. washing the wheels a week after application will show how well the products has worked, or even washing lightly and the dust is removed without fuss.

Yes I also find it a long and boring process, and can never stick to the routine.


----------



## jollyjack (Jan 29, 2010)

ROADSTA said:


> My little input as I do mirror polishing, through research on the net, i found and tried a method that works quite well as long as you do it at least once every two months.
> The product's I use is maguires metal polish and Poorboys wheel sealant (yes the nice smelly pink one).
> STEPS
> 1.wash and dry wheels.
> ...


How difficult is it to remove the poor boys after 24 hours?
I never leave mine for more than 30 minutes, time to have a coffee, then polish off.


----------



## ROADSTA (Oct 31, 2004)

Not hard at all. Just remember to use a clean/fresh polishing cloth every time you wipe off.
Apply with one cloth and use another to wipe off.


----------



## steeve (Jul 8, 2010)

I use Rim Wax and find it excellent. Lasts quite well and dont ever use alloy wheel cleaner of any kind.


----------

